# apricot dumplings



## crystal (Sep 1, 2008)

Καλημέρα! Πώς τα λέμε αυτά στα ελληνικά;


----------



## zephyrous (Sep 1, 2008)

Δεν νομίζω ότι τα λέμε (μιας και δεν πρέπει να πολυκυκλοφορεί η συγκεκριμένη συνταγή). 
Μιας και τα νταμ·πλινγκ τα λέμε ντάμπλινγκ, όμως, γιατί να μη βάλεις ντάμπλινγκ βερίκοκου;


----------



## Porkcastle (Sep 1, 2008)

Δεν ξέρω αν θα τα έλεγα ντάμπλινγκ (στο μυαλό μου έχω πάντα τα αλμυρά κινέζικα μπουρεκάκια με γαρίδες/χοιρινό κλπ). Τα αυστριακά/γερμανικά Knödel μοιάζουν περισσότερο με κροκέτες. Προσωπικά θα τα έλεγα "(γεμιστές) κροκέτες βερίκοκου", but maybe that's just me...


----------



## crystal (Sep 1, 2008)

Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δυο!


----------



## Elsa (Sep 1, 2008)

Εμένα και οι κροκέτες μου φέρνουν στο νου κάτι αλμυρό και θα το προτιμούσα πιτάκια ή μπουρεκάκια με βερίκοκο. Αλλά περί ορέξεως...


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 1, 2008)

Όχι, δεν είναι περί ορέξεως, δίκιο έχει η Έλσα. Δεν λέμε κροκέτες με γλυκό μέσα, μόνο αλμυρά.

Τώρα, ανάλογα πώς θα είναι τα apricot dumplings, μπορεί να είναι πιτάκια με βερίκοκο 






ή μπορεί να είναι ακόμα και λουκουμάδες με βερίκοκο.





Θα μπορούσαμε ακόμα να τα πούμε και ντόνατς με βερίκοκο, γιατί έχουν αρκετή ομοιότητα με τους λουκουμάδες.

Εγώ, πάντως, μπορεί να τα άφηνα αμετάφραστα.


----------



## diceman (Sep 1, 2008)

+1 ντάμπλινγκ με βερύκοκο (εγκρίνω - δεν παραγγέλνω!)


----------



## Palavra (Sep 1, 2008)

Εγώ πάλι, ανάλογα με το κείμενο, θα προτιμούσα λουκουμάδες (και να παραγγείλω, αλλά ποιος μου τους φέρνει - άτιμη Αλεξάνδρα, ήταν ανάγκη να επισυνάψεις οπτικό ντοκουμέντο; )


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2008)

1 ντάμπλινγκ με βερίκοκο (παραγγέλνω, δεν εγκρίνω).

Σε μενού πρόσφατα αναγκάστηκα να το γράψω «ντάμπλινγκ (dumpling)» για να μη διαβαστεί doubling.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 1, 2008)

Αυτά πάντως θα τα έλεγα και σφολιατάκια με βερίκοκο. (Παβλάρα μου, αυτή η φωτογραφία για σένα!)






1 puff pastry
7 ripe apricots
small pieces of crispy white chocolate for filling

Preheat oven to 200 C.
Halve and stone the apricots. Fill the apricots with chocolate. Fold the pastry up around the apricots. Bake for 30 minutes in the middle of the oven. Before serving dust with icing sugar.

Dumpling or not, they are delicious!


----------



## Elsa (Sep 2, 2008)

Ψάχνοντας, από σκέτη διαστροφή, (μιας και αυτόν τον καιρό κάνω φρουτοφαγία και έχω να φάω γλυκό κανα μήνα), βρήκα αυτό το βιβλίο  απ' όπου αντιγράφω:
_"Yarvin divides the book up by region, including Asian dumplings like Japanese gyoza, Korean mandu, and Shanghai soup dumplings; EasternEuropean knishes, pierogi, Vareniki, and kreplach; Turkish manti; Indian samosas; Italian ravioli; Latin American empanadas"._
Διαβάζοντας αυτό, βλέποντας διάφορες εικόνες και συνυπολογίζοντας οτι η μαμά μου δεν θα καταλάβαινε με τίποτα περί τίνος πρόκειται αν διάβαζε ντάμπλινγκς ή dumplings, σκέφτομαι οτι είναι *«πουγκάκια με βερίκοκο» *όπως αυτά τα Varenikis με βερίκοκο από την Ουκρανία (αυτά τα συγκεκριμένα μοιάζουν και με δίπλες, λέξη που μοιάζει και με το dumpling!):




Πουγκάκια λέει οτι φτιάχνει και μια Αρμένισα φίλη μου, περιγράφοντας αυτό το μπελαλίδικο παραδοσιακό φαγητό που λέγεται manti (και το προφέρει _μαντ'_), πουγκάκια λέει και ο Κανάκης αυτά: 




Καλή όρεξη, νυχτιάτικα! Πάω να φάω καρπούζι...


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2008)

Από την άλλη, για να μην παραγγέλνω μονάχα, αν μιλάμε για τους συγκεκριμένους τυρολουκουμάδες της πρώτης συνταγής, αυτοί μάλλον σαν *μπουλέτες* θα μπορούσαν να περιγραφούν παρά σαν πουγκιά ή μπουρεκάκια. (Φεύγω πριν με διώξει με κλοτσιές ο γυναικείος πληθυσμός.)


----------



## diceman (Sep 2, 2008)

nickel said:


> Από την άλλη, για να μην παραγγέλνω μονάχα, αν μιλάμε για τους συγκεκριμένους τυρολουκουμάδες της πρώτης συνταγής, αυτοί μάλλον σαν *μπουλέτες* θα μπορούσαν να περιγραφούν παρά σαν πουγκιά ή μπουρεκάκια.



A, τι ωραίο παράδειγμα για λίγη μεταφραστική θεωρία! 

*Ντάμπλινγκ: *πολιτισμικώς δέσμια μετάφραση (δεν μπορείς στον κατάλογο του κινέζικου να τα γράψεις αλλιώς).

*Μπουλέτες: *σημασιολογική μετάφραση (για να είσαι ακριβής).

*Πουγγάκια:* επικοινωνιακή μετάφραση (για να σε καταλάβουν και να τα παραγγέλνουν πού και πού).


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 2, 2008)

Elsa said:


> σκέφτομαι οτι είναι *«πουγκάκια με βερίκοκο» *



Συμφωνώ κι εγώ μάλλον έτσι θα τα έλεγα και νομίζω ότι είναι και το πιο εύστοχο μέχρι στιγμής. Τις μπουλέτες πρώτη φορά τις ακούω.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 2, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Τις μπουλέτες πρώτη φορά τις ακούω.


Είναι λέξη σπάνια μεν, αλλά γνωστή στους ασχολούμενους με το σπορ της μαγειρικής λίγο πιο επαγγελματικά.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 2, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Είναι λέξη σπάνια μεν, αλλά γνωστή στους ασχολούμενους με το σπορ της μαγειρικής λίγο πιο επαγγελματικά.



Κοίτα, σεφ δεν είμαι. Αλλά τα γλυκά είναι η αδυναμία μου. Μπουλέτες ούτε σε τσελεμεντέ έχω δει, ούτε σε εστιατόριο. Αυτό βέβαια δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχει σαν λέξη. Το ΛΝΕΓ δεν την έχει, αλλά βρίσκω 3-4 σελίδες στο Γκούγκλ.


----------



## crystal (Sep 2, 2008)

Καταρχήν, είστε ανεκτίμητοι. :)
Επειδή οι μπουλέτες κατοχυρώθηκαν σε άλλη λιχουδιά του μενού, κατέληξα στο περιγραφικό «πουγκάκια».


----------



## Palavra (Sep 2, 2008)

Εμείς είμαστε ανεκτίμητοι κι εσύ είσαι υπόχρεη να κεράσεις το πουγκάκι σε έκαστο εκ των συμμετεχόντων (συγχωράτε με, μετέφρασα ένα σωρό πληρεξούσια σήμερα...)


----------



## crystal (Sep 3, 2008)

Δεν έχω αντίρρηση, αρκεί να μη χρειαστεί να τα μαγειρέψω η ίδια (για το καλό σας το λέω)!


----------

